# Need new home for my dog



## ela (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, i need find new home for my 5 months old dog, male, hasky/staffy cross, colour black white. I have two children and he is great with them.
We become very busy so we don't have time for him, to do anything. he needs so much love. 
we look for someone who will give him all the best. 
I hope there is someone


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

hi. just wondered what the reson is for him being rehomed, is it lack of time?


----------



## ela (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes, i got 3 year old son and 14 months son he seems to be unhappy, we do not have time for long walks, play with him, he realy needs someone who can spend more time with him


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Have you contacted local rescue's to see if they can take him in? 

Where in the world are you?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

Alas! Husky cross Staffie will not be the easiest of breeds to rehome! the rescue centrea are full of Staffies and Staffie type crosses!


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Alas! Husky cross Staffie will not be the easiest of breeds to rehome! the rescue centrea are full of Staffies and Staffie type crosses!


Very true DT, very true...


----------



## ela (Oct 1, 2010)

no we haven't we want to find him good new home. We want to know that he will be happy there.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Would love to see some piccies, where are you? why not try somewhere like Many tears rescue or try dogpages.org.uk. Good luck x


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

ela said:


> no we haven't we want to find him good new home. We want to know that he will be happy there.


Unfortunately homes for staffie crosses are sparce on the ground! Are you prepared to hang onto him for as long as it take and until the right home comes up! I am assuming due to his age that he is not castrated!

An option is to contact a staffie rescue and offer a decent donation of say at least £100 (this at least would keep him kenneled for a short period of time)


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

ela said:


> no we haven't we want to find him good new home. We want to know that he will be happy there.


I can understand that 

Just that there's a rescue place near where I am who put dogs in foster homes first, assess their behaviour etc and find them a home based on the dogs need - they're Super specific.....

A good rescue place would do just that - make sure your dog is going to the most suitable home for the dog.


----------



## ela (Oct 1, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Would love to see some piccies, where are you? why not try somewhere like Many tears rescue or try dogpages.org.uk. Good luck x


Thanks, i also put photo on my profile.


----------



## ela (Oct 1, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Unfortunately homes for staffie crosses are sparce on the ground! Are you prepared to hang onto him for as long as it take and until the right home comes up! I am assuming due to his age that he is not castrated!
> 
> An option is to contact a staffie rescue and offer a decent donation of say at least £100 (this at least would keep him kenneled for a short period of time)


we gonna try our the best to find him new home. the rescue is realy last option.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

ela said:


> Thanks, i also put photo on my profile.


Oh he is a lovely looking dog! looks real laid back! hope he gets the home he deserves, he's such a baby!! but beware! any prospective homes that do come up be sure to vet them thoroughly!! !!! All the best!


----------



## ela (Oct 1, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Oh he is a lovely looking dog! looks real laid back! hope he gets the home he deserves, he's such a baby!! but beware! any prospective homes that do come up be sure to vet them thoroughly!! !!! All the best!


Thank you, will do so.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

ela said:


> Thank you, will do so.


Still it may be a good idea to contact on of the rescues that have a good reputation, as these places will throughly vet any prospective homes! Again I stress, if you are able to offer a donation they would more then welcome that !
DT


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Here's a thought .... why don't you MAKE TIME for your dog like most people do


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Better not have any more babies then as you won't have time for them.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

But the OP bought this dog AFTER they had children - can't have had it more than 3 months and already doesn't have time for it


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Ela,

Five months old can be a nightmare age when they are pups,they can be a right pain in the a*se at this age. If you can get through the next few months with him you may wonder why you ever thought of parting with him 

It must be hard having small children as well but if you can use a cage for when you are busy and give him regular periods of play and socialisation it may make life easier for you. 

Please think twice about giving up on him,as previously said he won't be easy to rehome and he will get easier as he matures if he has some discipline and basic training.

Honestly,5 month old pups that are teething and too young for alot of excersise can be a nightmare but please don't give upon him


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

bucksmum said:


> Hi Ela,
> 
> It must be hard having small children as well but if you can use a cage for when you are busy and give him regular periods of play and socialisation it may make life easier for you.


Someone was recently prosecuted for keeping their children in a cage


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Someone was recently prosecuted for keeping their children in a cage


:lol: :scared: :lol: 
on form this morning DT


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

lozb said:


> :lol: :scared: :lol:
> on form this morning DT


Nah! just warming up for later:scared::scared:


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

my friend almost rehomed her cocker x springer as she got him from a puppy (actually the daughter got him without her mums permission) and he was a real nightmare and very demanding, my friend just didnt have time for him and the daughter lost interest as kids do.. anyway she hung onto him saying she wanted to give him a chance and now at 9months old he has calmed right down and she would never part with him.
You sound like you care about your dog especially as you seem so keen to find him the right home rather then give him to anybody like some people would do... could you not give him a couple more months and see how he goes.
if finances allow why not pay a dog walker to come and take him out for an hour a day to give you a break and so he gets a bit of attention and burns off some energy?? good luck:thumbup:


----------



## ela (Oct 1, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Here's a thought .... why don't you MAKE TIME for your dog like most people do


With two little children - pre school, all by myself in big house not realy can do that, plus i going back to work, i dont want him spend all day long lock in house. i want better live for him


----------



## ela (Oct 1, 2010)

Zayna said:


> my friend almost rehomed her cocker x springer as she got him from a puppy (actually the daughter got him without her mums permission) and he was a real nightmare and very demanding, my friend just didnt have time for him and the daughter lost interest as kids do.. anyway she hung onto him saying she wanted to give him a chance and now at 9months old he has calmed right down and she would never part with him.
> You sound like you care about your dog especially as you seem so keen to find him the right home rather then give him to anybody like some people would do... could you not give him a couple more months and see how he goes.
> if finances allow why not pay a dog walker to come and take him out for an hour a day to give you a break and so he gets a bit of attention and burns off some energy?? good luck:thumbup:


we will love to do that but at the moment dont have maney to pay someone to walk my dog


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

ela said:


> With two little children - pre school, all by myself in big house not realy can do that, plus i going back to work, i dont want him spend all day long lock in house. i want better live for him


But you already had the children when you got him! Or did they come along later by methods that are not eerm quite so conventional

If you are off back to work and your children as so young you are going to have to pay quite substantional child minding costs! So one can only assume you are very wealthy!! Therefore wave five hundred quid in the direction of dog trust and at least then you will have done your bit.

All the very best, as I said before he is a beautiful looking dog!
Now!! just a thought - you have given your reasons why you are rehoming! Am I on track in thinking that the real reason is in fact a little different and that the fact is you're little cherubs have lost interest in their little plaything, just a thought like! SURE!! I must be wrong!!! :scared::scared: That would never happen - would it?


----------



## ela (Oct 1, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> But you already had the children when you got him! Or did they come along later by methods that are not eerm quite so conventional
> 
> If you are off back to work and your children as so young you are going to have to pay quite substantional child minding costs! So one can only assume you are very wealthy!! Therefore wave five hundred quid in the direction of dog trust and at least then you will have done your bit.
> 
> ...


Truely i will love keep him and i think i try everything, wake up early some night i sleep for 3 maybe 4 hours. We got him when we had children but back then live was easer we were all the time at home, even walk with 3 little one like that is difficult now my heart is breaking when we leave and he must stay in house. 
if someone have children will understand, i am polish my husband south african our families are back home we don't have break from anything like other people do. they got families to help them we dont.
We realy thougth we can do that but we are just people.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Such a shame that people get puppies then decide/have to go back to work so get rid.  More forethought really should be put into the 'what ifs' before even getting a dog IMHO. Too much of this nowadays. I had two babies (a year between them) AND two puppies and I managed. That's what people used to do. Now, we have disposable dogs, just bought to amuse until people go back to work or decide they are too much.


----------



## ela (Oct 1, 2010)

CarolineH said:


> Such a shame that people get puppies then decide/have to go back to work so get rid.  More forethought really should be put into the 'what ifs' before even getting a dog IMHO. Too much of this nowadays. I had two babies (a year between them) AND two puppies and I managed. That's what people used to do. Now, we have disposable dogs, just bought to amuse until people go back to work or decide they are too much.


good for you


----------



## ela (Oct 1, 2010)

its not like i throw him out on the street we could keep him but i think why if someone can give him better live


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

CarolineH said:


> Such a shame that people get puppies then decide/have to go back to work so get rid.  More forethought really should be put into the 'what ifs' before even getting a dog IMHO. Too much of this nowadays. I had two babies (a year between them) AND two puppies and I managed. That's what people used to do. Now, we have disposable dogs, just bought to amuse until people go back to work or decide they are too much.


Note special in that I did that with bells on! T'is called being repsonsible!!
lol
DT


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

I am afraid I have to agree, whilst it is admirable that you are trying to find the very best home for him that you can, you should never have put yourself in this position in the first place. Taking on a dog, especially a pup, is very much like taking on another child and you need to be sure that you have the commitment to see it through the bad times as well as the good. 

Rescues are full of this very type of dog and sadly, for the very type of reasons that you describe (or more to the point, as DT says, reasons you don't describe). I sincerely do wish that you find a home for him and that he goes on to have a long and happy life with someone that is willing to give him the long term commitment he requires, but jumping back into the real world for a moment, I doubt that is what is actually going to happen, and that makes me very sad.

And just so that you know, I got my dog from a single woman who had two small children. They were about to start school and she was returning to full time education herself, so she said she would no longer have time for him. He was 6 months old and very much at that difficult transitional time that all dogs go through. That was just over a year ago when my own children were 4 and 9 we now have a beautiful dog who is happy and healthy and loved. All it takes it commitment.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Note special in that I did that with bells on! T'is called being repsonsible!!
> lol
> DT


How on earth did we manage eh? Changing babies nappies AND housetraining puppies plus feeding and amusing both? It never once occured to me to let my dogs go because of 'lack of time'. Even though I now have ME and Osteo Arthritis, I have kept all my pets (5 dogs, 1 cat, 2 rabbits, 10 guinea pigs, 5 hamsters, 1 gerbil, tank of tropical fish, 7 chinchillas and a parrot) and between my OH (who works full time) and myself, we manage! 

Don't mean to have a go at you OP but I do hope that your puppy finds a nice, permanent home with a loving owner.

(Waits for the 'That was harsh!' comments)


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

CarolineH said:


> How on earth did we manage eh? Changing babies nappies AND housetraining puppies plus feeding and amusing both? It never once occured to me to let my dogs go because of 'lack of time'. Even though I now have ME and Osteo Arthritis, I have kept all my pets (5 dogs, 1 cat, 2 rabbits, 10 guinea pigs, 5 hamsters, 1 gerbil, tank of tropical fish, 7 chinchillas and a parrot) and between my OH (who works full time) and myself, we manage!
> 
> Don't mean to have a go at you OP but I do hope that your puppy finds a nice, permanent home with a loving owner.
> 
> (Waits for the 'That was harsh!' comments)


Hey! and don't know about you but we never had the equipment we have today! I used to have to wash and dry those nappies! using a twintub!
I used to have to light fires, and boilers, tere where no microwave, I din't have a deep freezer! nor convenience meals! We never had quilts either but sheet and blankets! Scrubbing floors was scrubbing floors too! not the slap and tickle we apply today!
We still survived though!! guess we must be an endangered specic's:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hey! and don't know about you but we never had the equipment we have today! I used to have to wash and dry those nappies! using a twintub!
> I used to have to light fires, and boilers, tere where no microwave, I din't have a deep freezer! nor convenience meals! We mever had quilts either but sheet and blankets! Scrubbing floors was scrubbing floors too! not the slap and tickle we apply today!
> We still survived though!! guess we must be an endangered specic's:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Ohh the old twintubs! Mine was a nightmare! It used to dance round the kitchen as it vibrated that much!  I also made all my own baby food using a potato masher. Bet ya didn't do that did ya?  Hard to think that it was 25 years ago approx. Seems like yesterday that I was walking regularly with a twin pushchair and a corgi on each side of me! My girls weren't twins but were aged one and two when we got the two pups six months apart. Plus I trained the pups to quite a high standard whilst the training club committee members watched over my girls for me in the kitchen! Aaah memories!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

CarolineH said:


> Ohh the old twintubs! Mine was a nightmare! It used to dance round the kitchen as it vibrated that much!  I also made all my own baby food using a potato masher. Bet ya didn't do that did ya?  Hard to think that it was 25 years ago approx. Seems like yesterday that I was walking regularly with a twin pushchair and a corgi on each side of me! My girls weren't twins but were aged one and two when we got the two pups six months apart. Plus I trained the pups to quite a high standard whilst the training club committee members watched over my girls for me in the kitchen! Aaah memories!


Yep! I mashed my own food with a spud masher! Didn't have bottle warmers either! used to have to boil the kettle to heat the bottles up (would make a batch up in the morning!!) There were fourteen month between mine! So I too had a twin pushchair! And bl**dy heavy they were too! 
But I'll tell you this! when I look back now - they were happy days!


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> its not like i throw him out on the street we could keep him but i think why if someone can give him better live


And what if he doesn't get a new home? Because that is the reality of many unwanted dogs - particularly staffie crosses. That is something you should have taken into account before you got him. You have a lifetime duty to this dog. You may well be lucky, because there are good hearted people out there that take on rescues/rehomes, but ultimately you have rejected him and might as well pts because that is effectively what you have done, and if you can't find him a home and he ends up in rescue, he may well still be pts yet.

If people actually couldn't rehome dogs, and had to get rid of them themselves by pts, I bet there would be less people buying puppies.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep! I mashed my own food with a spud masher! Didn't have bottle warmers either! used to have to boil the kettle to heat the bottles up (would make a batch up in the morning!!) There were fourteen month between mine! So I too had a twin pushchair! And bl**dy heavy they were too!
> But I'll tell you this! when I look back now - they were happy days!


Absolutely. I had a rented black and white TV and my two toddlers used to sit on the floor watching it with two corgis sat between them!  Often wish I had a had a camera handy when they did that. We were content with simpler things in those days.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> and if you can't find him a home and he ends up in rescue, he may well still be pts yet.
> 
> If people actually couldn't rehome dogs, and had to get rid of them themselves by pts, I bet there would be less people buying puppies.


That was why I suggested that maybe it would be a good idea to wave five hundred quid in the direction of a good rescue! IT could after all buy a little more life! And think the rescue would agree that a hefty donation would be most welcome! Plus you can at least then hold your head up high and say well I failed miserably in one way - but I did try and put it right in the end!

If only!
DT


----------



## ela (Oct 1, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> And what if he doesn't get a new home? Because that is the reality of many unwanted dogs - particularly staffie crosses. That is something you should have taken into account before you got him. You have a lifetime duty to this dog. You may well be lucky, because there are good hearted people out there that take on rescues/rehomes, but ultimately you have rejected him and might as well pts because that is effectively what you have done, and if you can't find him a home and he ends up in rescue, he may well still be pts yet.
> 
> If people actually couldn't rehome dogs, and had to get rid of them themselves by pts, I bet there would be less people buying puppies.


Then we gonna keep him, carry on like we do now untill we can have more time and we gonna be happy family


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

ela said:


> Then we gonna keep him, carry on like we do now untill we can have more time and we gonna be happy family


I hope you do because you CAN do it you know, especially with all of todays labour saving devices to hand.  Just make sure that you arrange for someone to let your dog out so that he can stretch his legs and go to toilet whilst you are working - even better if they can walk him. It's a better option than rehoming him especially when so many staffy crosses are filling up the rescues already. It also sets a good example to your children that animals are not disposable - they are for life. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

CarolineH said:


> I hope you do because you CAN do it you know, especially with all of todays labour saving devices to hand.  Just make sure that you arrange for someone to let your dog out so that he can stretch his legs and go to toilet whilst you are working - even better if they can walk him. It's a better option than rehoming him especially when so many staffy crosses are filling up the rescues already. It also sets a good example to your children that animals are not disposable - they are for life. Good luck.


Lovely post, I agree xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i wish you the very best of luck, i have a difficult puppy at the moment but i love her dearly even though sometimes i could cry with her! i really hope you can work something out, it must be very hard living away from home & family as well as struggling with this too. hopefully somebody will be able to walk him for a while to help you get sorted


----------



## ela (Oct 1, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> i wish you the very best of luck, i have a difficult puppy at the moment but i love her dearly even though sometimes i could cry with her! i really hope you can work something out, it must be very hard living away from home & family as well as struggling with this too. hopefully somebody will be able to walk him for a while to help you get sorted


thank you, but you guys make me think and i am glad i wrote here, we are now thinking about keep him and make things work


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

ela said:


> thank you, but you guys make me think and i am glad i wrote here, we are now thinking about keep him and make things work


im thrilled to hear that ela i really hope it all works out for the best, it really sounds like you will find a way x


----------



## baz_Jaq (Aug 1, 2010)

I am so pleased you are going to give it a try.

Benson was from a shelter and I go in regularly with food and blankets etc and seeing all those sad little faces waiting for forever homes often for months on end is heart breaking:frown:


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

ela said:


> thank you, but you guys make me think and i am glad i wrote here, we are now thinking about keep him and make things work


If you do decide to keep him then you will always be able to rely on the help and support of everyone here.


----------

